# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Κατασκευές >  Κατασκευη κλουβιου για μακαο

## Dimitris2

σκευτομε να κατασκευασω ενα κλουβι για τον μακαο μου μονοσ μου μποριτε να μου πειτε τισ καταλιλοτερεσ διαστασεισ???τι υλικο να χρησιμοπιησω για τον σκελιτο και τι ειδουσ σιτα???Ευχαριστω!!!

----------


## serafeim

δες εδω
ειναι δικο μου θεμα αλλα για μπατζακια...δεν σου προτινω αυτες τις διαστασεις...
σου προτινω κατι παρομοιο με τα ιδια υλικα...
χρησιμοποιησα :
Ντεξιον,
κουνελοσυτα,
συρμα οικοδομης μαλακο,
σπρε'ι' ανοξηδοτο,
σιδερα.

----------


## Dimitris2

πολυ ωραια η κλουβα σου και μου εδωσεσ και ιδεα για τα υλικα!!!!

----------


## NoAngeL

Τα ίδια υλικά χρειάζεται και ένας Μακάο; Είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο πουλί με δυνατότερο δάγκωμα και γενικά μπορεί να προκαλέσει σοβαρή ζημιά σε ακατάλληλα γι'αυτόν υλικά. Δεν είμαι γνώστης μήπως όμως το κουνελόσυρμα δεν είναι το κατάλληλο;

----------


## mitsman

Αλεξια τι ειναι??
Μακαο ο ταναλιας ειναι το παρατσουκλι του???χα χα χα χα!!!
Δεν υπαρχει κανενα απολυτως προβλημα!!!
Ουτε τα κουνελια που ειναι τρωκτικα ουτε οι σκυλοι μπορουν να φυγουν απο το κουνελοσυρμα!!!

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Η κατασκευή σου πρέπει να είναι δυνατή και να αντέχει στο χρόνο.Επίσης πρέπει να είναι πρακτική στο θέμα καθαριότητας ώστε να γίνεται εύκολα και γρήγορα.Μην ξεχνάς ότι ένα μεγάλο πουλί λερώνει πολύ και χρειάζεται κάθε μέρα καθαριότητα.

----------


## serafeim

οχι φιλε μου,
δεν εχει προβλημα μην κοψει το κουνελοσυρμα..
και το φοβασαι αυτο υπαρχει ποιο χοντρο κουνελοσυρμα...
επισης μπορεις να πας σε εναν σιδηρουργο να κανεις παραγγελια αλλα εγω που ρωτησα καταπια την γλωσσα μου!!  :Happy:

----------


## Dimitris2

ok για τα υλικα αλλα ποιεσ ειναι οι καταληλοτερεσ διαστασεισ?????
σκευτομε να το φτια3ω με 120cm υψοσ 90cm μηκοσ και 60cm platos,ειναι καλεσ αυτεσ οι διαστασεισ???

----------

